# Shooting Stars



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Shooting Stars have started. Feel free to come by if you want wishes.
There's nothing else notable on the island at the moment.

New Dodo: L1PJL

I'll keep this going for another hour.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 30, 2020)

I will be coming, thank you


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 30, 2020)

i'll be visiting in a little while !


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 30, 2020)

coming over  thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jubby Ducks (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm flying over! Never been to someone's island before so this is exciting!


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok they are frequent


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 30, 2020)

Can you let me know if anyone is leaving? I’d like to get a diy pls


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah also only need the recipe


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 30, 2020)

New Dodo: L1PJL


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 30, 2020)

We disconnected D:


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 30, 2020)

rip my recipe..
edit: actually nvm im dumb its still there


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Updated with a new code


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll be visiting!


----------



## swagdra (Mar 30, 2020)

i'll be over in 5!


----------



## Kaey (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ll be coming by, thank you


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll stop by! Tysm!


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 30, 2020)

I last saw Celeste on the medium cliffs to the west


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 30, 2020)

Island is full, let me know when a spot opens up please c:


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 30, 2020)

its full now but would love to drop by to talk to celeste and be on my way. thank you


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok, thank you everybody 
That was a lot of shooting stars


----------

